# NEW Vizio 32 inch - not working :(



## Debi G

Hi, 
I got a new 32 inch Vizio TV for Christmas. It was working fine until a few days ago. I used the remote to turn it on and the amber light on the bottom changes to white and the Vizio logo comes up but then nothing. The remote at that point is rendered useless and you can't even turn the set off using the manual button on the side of the TV. The last few days, I have unplugged it and then plugged it back in, and it went to TV when I turned it back on. But today, it won't even do THAT. I unplugged the Wii to make sure that wasn't causing problems. It is NOT hooked up to a DVR or Cable box but does have the cable connection running directly to the TV. What can possibly be wrong? I doubt WalMart will take it back as I don't have a receipt ? I DO have the box etc that it came in. Is this a problem with vizios ? Can it be temp related? This room is fairly cold at night.. gets to about 50 degrees. Is it my power outlet ? Do you have any suggestions I can try? This is my only TV other than a 13 inch Spongebob TV in my daughters room and I really don't want to watch the Super Bowl on THAT. Please help me ? Any and all suggestions are welcome. Thank you very much.


----------



## JMPC

I would check to see if it can be returned, Walmart should be able to locate the purchase through the serial number.


----------



## Debi G

Thanks for the answer. The only problem with returning it is that I am pretty much in the middle of nowhere and it would be a major hassle to get it all packed up and brought back, so I'm trying to figure out if there are other things I can try since trying to return it would be a last resort kind of thing ? I'm googling everywhere and people talk about a hard reset. But I can't possibly plug the TV in at the same time I hold down the on button. I'd need to be an octopus or be able to stretch quite a ways. I have unplugged the TV.. its been unplugged for about 10 minutes now. Is there another way to reset other than holding in the on button while plugging it back in? Like maybe one of those little pin hold resets ? 
Thanks


----------



## cl0udedth0ught

Maybe you can get a friend/relative to help with the hard reset?

As for the hard reset....
If you are sure the method you found is the correct way to do a hard reset on the tv then that is probably your only option besides taking it somewhere to be repaired/replaced. (There may be a local place near you that does repairs but repairs on newer sets sometimes cost more than a replacement.) 


Also, wouldn't hurt to try a different electrical outlet and a different input. If you are using rca cables(try an hdmi cable) This solution is probably a longshot at best but is worth trying since it only takes a minute.


If you decide to return it...
Call walmart beforehand and ask for the returns section. Tell them your situation and that you have the box and everything. I believe they can look up the transaction by the card number payed with if you know your purchase date and the card used. If you didn't use a card it may be more difficult to return. I'm not sure if they can look it up by serial number but that is def worth asking about.


----------



## Debi G

Thanks all. I actually called Vizio and they said they will replace it in 8-11 business days or I can return it to Walmart.. They had me unplug it from the wall, then hold down the on button for 30 seconds - then plug it back in and turn it on - when it still didn't work, they offered to replace it - I called Walmart and they said they will exchange it.. as soon as I find the user manual (which I hope my dog didn't eat).. thanks again for all the help.


----------

